# My XO Skin experience



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I just received my XO skin screen protector over the weekend and wanted to share my experience with it.

If you do a paypal checkout you receive no order confirmation or tracking number, So I didn't even know if it had shipped or not. When I ordered, I didnt make an account or anything - probably my mistake there.

It came in a strange envelope with a hole in it (probably USPS's fault) which was full of, and leaking, a strange lint material - like the stuff you pull off of a dryer screen. Maybe they recycle? lol

Anyways, it was packaged in clear plastic, not the cool textured box I've seen in videos or pictures, and the "squeegee" was just basically a blank credit card sized piece of hard white plastic - not the flexing rubbery squeegee you get with something like a zagg... and no lint free cloth was included either.

The adhesive fluid bottle wasn't closed all the way, and came out of the packing leaking, luckily its in a separate section of the plastic.

Application was your standard wet apply process, clean the screen, spray down the protector and apply - then squeegee the fluid and bubbles out.

It went on very well, the cutouts for the headset and camera match perfectly and it covers 99% of the glass on the entire screen.

After 24 hours it "cured" quite well, no bubbles, smooth surface, and very little interference with the screen.
The people that say there is absolutely no orange peel are wrong, there is SOME but very little.. MUCH less than my Zagg had for sure.
Also there is very very very slight rainbow effect on bright colors but its really not noticeable in most lighting conditions - its really nice and clear.

As for the touch feeling, it's pretty much as close as you can get to feeling like "nothing is there" with these types of screen protectors, however it smudges more easily than just the bare screen which is kind of disappointing - touch input functions normally and isn't effected at all by the protector.

*Important info here*
I've seen some people express concern for "wet apply" screen protectors fluid getting into the earpiece speaker and shorting it out and/or ruining it. Well, that definitely can happen because it happened to mine - I stubbornly applied it with the phone on. Luckily after about 3 or 4 hours my speaker started working again, assumingly after the fluid that got in there had dried. I think I just got lucky on that one - in the future I plan to do this with my phone off and letting it dry first. I had applied several wet screen protectors to my fascinate with it on, and had no trouble, so I didn't think it would happen.

Overall I'm happy with it, I will see how long it actually stays seated on the bezel around the earpiece because, on all my other phones, it would eventually start falling off.
I would definitely recommend it to anyone on the market for a screen protector, and the price is definitely fair, I payed less than 12 dollars with a promo code "SPRINT30".
Just make sure you are patient, turn the phone OFF (pull the battery too), and let it dry for a few hours before powering back on.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice. Can you post some pics?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

My packaging was exactly the same. Minus the hole in the package. I was also surprised there was no lint free cloth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sounds like something I wouldn't even want for free. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Natemz said:


> My packaging was exactly the same. Minus the hole in the package. I was also surprised there was no lint free cloth.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Same. Although its a very nice screen protector. I got a piece of something caught under it last minute. But its just off the screen, so it doesn't bother me too much. But overall, I'm pleased with the screen protector.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Natemz said:


> My packaging was exactly the same. Minus the hole in the package. I was also surprised there was no lint free cloth.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


My packaging wasn't like that all. Everything was securely fastened inside the envelope it came in. I bet the people who packaged your XO skin were being extremely lazy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jappetta99 (Dec 20, 2011)

I had the similar experience with the shipping and package, but the screen protector went on easily and I love the feel of it so no regrets. The little bit of screen not covered by the XO skin is covered by the silicon case I got from VZW so my Nexus is totally covered and I think the display looks great through this screen protector.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Odd, maybe they've changed the packaging due to high demand and not being able to keep up with that demand? Mine came in a nice box with everything separated. It was just like in the beginning of this video.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I just got my Steinheil Flex series protector and i love it, ive only had it on for like 30 min it came with the rubber squegee and the lint free cloth, id never used wet apply protectors, im plesently surprised. Way better than my friends Zagg.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

jolness said:


> I just got my Steinheil Flex series protector and i love it, ive only had it on for like 30 min it came with the rubber squegee and the lint free cloth, id never used wet apply protectors, im plesently surprised. Way better than my friends Zagg.


Keep that squeegee! I got the Steinheil Prism to go on my iPad2 and have used the Steinheil squeegee on every charge, t-bolt, and nexus skin I've applied since then. It's the best application squeegee out there bar none.

I may be giving XO a try soon. Hopefully it will be a quality experience without the shipping problems described here,


----------



## meek_reese (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to agree about the packaging issue. I've used XO skin on my gnex and my Nook tablet and both times it came in that crummy envelope with lint leaking everywhere. The bottles were full though. I was very surprised that they didn't even include a small cloth or anything.

Anyway...very impressed with the skin itself. Easy to apply and looks great. The skin on the Nook was a bit too big and had to cut it, but on the nex it fit perfectly. It seems to hide fingerprints better than other skins that I've used

Sent from my BNTV250 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnewbrough (Jul 23, 2011)

I just got mine Friday. I had a similar experience as the OP. I just wish they had a anti-glare version of it.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I ordered mine maybe a couple weeks ago, and it didn't come in a box, but a plastic bag.

The only thing I have to say is this thing has a very rubbery feel. It is my first time using a wet apply screen protector, and I read so many reviews stating how it was perfect, so I wasn't expecting it to feel so rubbery. It is difficult to slide your finger around at times. Also, they mentioned no orange peel texture, but it is indeed there. Maybe not as much as others, as I wouldn't know, but it is visible.

I've recently taken to ordering a skinomi one, but have yet to apply it.


----------



## gnusus (Jan 23, 2012)

I tried a skinomi one. It had a tun of orange peel. I ordered the xoskins right now since everywhere I have read it says and shows there is no orange peel. This video shows it well too, its on their home page. 



Ill post a review as soon as it comes. I also sent an email asking if they still ship in a box or if it comes in the bag, my guess is they just got a tun of orders. When the nexus launched it did crash twitter. I wonder how many have actually sold?


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

i've gotta say, I was NOT that impressed with the XO skin. I bought it after seeing a ton of positive reviews on here and xda. it definitely has a lot less orange peel than ZAGG, and it looked great once cured. however i COULD NOT STAND the rubbery feel of it. it was just way too sticky, to the point where i didn't even like texting with it.

I bought a Steinhill Flex and couldn't be happier. it's around the same price as XO but you get 2 skins with it, a great squeegee (as mentioned by others) and it's as close to a "glass" feeling as i think possible. Practically no orange peel at all either. Only complaint is that it smudges very easily, but on my list of issues that's the least important. just my 2 cents


----------



## Wade_0 (Jan 18, 2012)

As a test, I put a Zagg on my wife's Nexus, and the XO on mine. Her Zagg came with an empty bottle of solution, so she ended up using some of mine (my bottle was full!). The orangepeel on the Zagg is excessive (to the point that you can feel it) and the fitment is just half-assed.

The XO on mine is almost imperceptible. Unbelievable fitment! I agree with the complaints about rubbery texture, but it must go away over time because I hardly even notice it now. I actually feel kinda bad that she's stuck with the Zagg now, since the XO on mine is so much nicer, but for the price I can't bring myself to throw away the Zagg and buy her one like mine.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

philsfan said:


> i've gotta say, I was NOT that impressed with the XO skin. I bought it after seeing a ton of positive reviews on here and xda. it definitely has a lot less orange peel than ZAGG, and it looked great once cured. however i COULD NOT STAND the rubbery feel of it. it was just way too sticky, to the point where i didn't even like texting with it.
> 
> I bought a Steinhill Flex and couldn't be happier. it's around the same price as XO but you get 2 skins with it, a great squeegee (as mentioned by others) and it's as close to a "glass" feeling as i think possible. Practically no orange peel at all either. Only complaint is that it smudges very easily, but on my list of issues that's the least important. just my 2 cents


As stated above, I ordered a Skinomi. I was given two opinions, a Skinomi and the Steinheil Flex. I figured I'd grab the cheapest first and see how it turns out. If I don't like this one when I put it on, I will go for the Steinheil Flex next. Hopefully something works out.


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

exarkun said:


> Odd, maybe they've changed the packaging due to high demand and not being able to keep up with that demand? Mine came in a nice box with everything separated. It was just like in the beginning of this video.


mine came in in an orange envelope...


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

The screen does feel rubbery at first. The zaggs do too, but after you use it for a few weeks it kinda gets broken in and feels more slick.


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I also was not impressed at all with the XO Skin. I had it on less than a week and it has a scratch across the face of the phone. I'm using the warranty to give it another shot. If the replacement is the same, I'm going to go back to Zagg. I know they have the orange peel look, but it doesn't bother me and they are so damn durable.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine came in packaged very well. Was in a padded shipping envelope. Came in the nice xo box with everything separated and bagged individually and I had ordered a microfiber cloth to be safe and I ended up getting 3 in the box. I can't complain at all. Install was very straight forward and it looks great already after about 4 hours. It makes me happy that I can no longer see the one micro scratch that was on the screen as well. It made it invisible no matter how I reflect light off the face of the phone. Can't wait to see it in the am.


----------

